# Trailer for a Chevy Blazer



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

Sure you can haul with a chevy blazer. A friend of mine used to haul her 2 horse trailer with her blazer and i have a Chevy Tahoe and I haul a 3 horse slantload trailer with no issue.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

leapoffaithfarm said:


> Sure you can haul with a chevy blazer. A friend of mine used to haul her 2 horse trailer with her blazer and i have a Chevy Tahoe and I haul a 3 horse slantload trailer with no issue.


I feel like a whole new world had opened to me! :-D Now to save up money....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

I would absolutely not haul with a blazer, or a lot of other SUV's for that matter. They are far too light and the wheelbase is too short to haul safely. And then there's the whole matter of hauling live cargo that moves around. A blazer is not built to handle hauling large loads, you need a larger vehicle with a tow package on the motor, or else you're going to be having all sorts of mechanical problems. You'd be much better off and safer buying a larger vehicle meant to tow heavier loads, than trying to make do with the blazer and end up in a wreck or having to replace the entire vehicle 6 months down the road.

Personally I would not haul with anything less than a half ton truck.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

nikelodeon79 said:


> So, I was lamenting the fact that I don't have a truck to pull a horse trailer and I came across some posts on other forums stating that it's ok to pull a small, lightweight trailer with a Blazer.
> 
> We have a 2002 4WD four door Blazer with a listed towing capacity of 5200 lbs. It has the towing package.
> 
> ...


It MAY be possible but you need to check a few things.

Do some math! My two horse trailer is around 4,000 lbs. Two horses add's another 2,000 lbs. Misc. gear in trailer AND back of car is another 200 lbs. Full tank of gas add's ??? So if you had my rig you would have a problem.

My 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee has the class IV tow, 7,000 lbs capacity and off-road package with a 4.7 engine, transmission and oil cooler. I had to buy a new class IV tow receiver and ball. I also added a leveling system, brake controller and new emergency trailer break away system. I also checked that the tires on my Jeep were rated for the extra load. I also had to learn how to better use the over-drive in the Jeep.

I also re-wired the whole trailer including a new junction box. Added fans and custom did the manager/storage area including some padding to keep noise down and not ruin my tack.




Being that their are very few trailers where I live, I didn't have much choice in trailers and a new Jeep is over $68K here.

Good luck!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I had on occasion used my old Jeep Cherokee (1993 model; 4 litre engine; standard transmission) to pull my old horse trailer (it's similar to the style shown in Sereno's post; estimated weight 2,400 lbs without horse) with one horse in it. It is doable but comes with cautions (that some of the other posters have alluded too) which are applicable to any trailering situation really -- you need a good hitch setup and electric brakes; you need to travel at a lower speed both because of engine capability and general safety especially if hills are involved; you need road conditions as good as possible if not you don't go or you travel that much slower; and most importantly you've got to be constantly vigilant doing things like checking your engine temperature, watching out for other vehicles trying to pass you or coming up on intersections without stopping because you want to avoid the panic brake at all costs.

As some fyi's: I have upgraded and I'm currently driving a 3/4 ton pulling a 2 horse slant and I'm sure that's what you will want to do as soon as is possible for you. Also, I have noticed older style two horse straight load trailers and 'smaller' vehicles used by miniature horse owners (one in particular sticks in mind because of matching paint job).


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Are you talking a full sized Chevy Blazer with a V8, or a S10 Blazer with a V6? That will make all the difference. A compact SUV like an S10 Blazer is not designed (regardless of the towing capacity) to haul that much. While it might do it in an emergency, your transmission would be needing replaced quick!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

was gonna ask same thing, but full size blazers ended in 1995, shes got an S-10,, umm not really suitable for towing much, you gonna be overweight real soon. You may get by with a small aluminum and one horse,


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

I thought of that about 10 minutes ago too.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah we decided to attempt to find a half ton pickup in our price range, then save up for a trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Fowl Play said:


> Are you talking a full sized Chevy Blazer with a V8, or a S10 Blazer with a V6? That will make all the difference. A compact SUV like an S10 Blazer is not designed (regardless of the towing capacity) to haul that much. While it might do it in an emergency, your transmission would be needing replaced quick!


Actually the 4l60e is the same tranny that they used behind 4cyl and v8 only big difference is bell housing and converter. The guts are the same. Problem with lil trucks and big trailers is mass. 
I do like load distribution bars, when used correctly. Problem comes when a truck that weighs 3100lbs try's to stop a 6000lbs trailer. Not that brake fade isn't a serious issue. But the problem lies in when the trailer pushes a truck and unloads the rear axle. In this situation load distribution bars make it worse. Causing a loss of traction or even just stability. Very real reality is headlights touching tail lights. 
But all this depends on a proper setup and driving. The trailer should stop the truck, or at least do most of the stopping. Anyone heard of a Johnny bar?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Problem with vehicles less than a 3/4 ton & the reason it's illegal to pull horse trailers here with them, is the axels. 1/2 tons & SUV, etc have different axels and when it fails while pulling, you are being picked up off the pavement with a spoon, you & your horses. Heavier trucks have different type axels that aren't not likely to fail & if they do, you just lose power and can brake to a stop. These options are not available on other vehicles, would be a special order.


----------

